# Kindle 2 not charging



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Friend of mine has a 2nd gen Kindle and it's not charging. When she plugs it in to the computer to charge the yellow light will come one & then blinks off. There's a "critical battery" message on the screen.

Does she need to reset it and if so, how is that done? Does it make a difference if it's charged on the computer or an outlet?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Charging via the computer is less powerful and takes a lot longer than using the mains charger, but that doesn't appear to be the problem here.

Trying to reset the Kindle when it has no power might not be possible - you would normally do that by sliding the power switch and holding it for at least 30-40 seconds and then let go. The Kindle should then start to to reboot - but as I say, with no power, it may not be able to do that.

As the light comes on and then goes off, my guess would be a lose connection somewhere. It could be one of several things - the connector on the Kindle, the USB port on the computer, or the cable connecting them. Is it possible to try with a different cable or use another port - or better yet - another computer to see if it makes a difference? If the problem is with the connection port on the Kindle itself, I'm not sure you can fix it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I'm printing it off and passing it along to my friend. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you determine the problem is in the wire, new ones are cheap. If it turns out to be the Kindle, I would suggest contacting Kindle Customer Support. They're pretty responsive even when the Kindle is out of warranty, which is probably the case for a K2. It's certainly worth a call.


----------



## Pretor54 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, I have the same problem, I tried with two cables, with my PC and wall-connection, but mine, it's supposed-to-be green light, as it has been charging by about 3 hours, is still orange, and even when I unplug the cable, the light keeps on, no matter where it is plugged. What should I do?


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Folks, that tiny USB port on the Kindles (I have a K3) sometimes lets you connect it wrong, I believe. That is, the tiny male edge inside the Kindle might slip UNDER the female connector instead of into it, as it should. This might even make the Kindle think it's connected, despite it not getting any juice at all, and leads to some conditions such as mentioned in this thread. I had similar charging problems, but seem to have fixed them by being more meticulous about connecting the charging cable to the Kindle.

Of course, this may only be a problem on certain Kindles, and not all.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Good advice already given on this thread. So let me add in case anybody has not pointed this out already. When USB charging a dead kindle leave it plugged in at least 1 hour. It can take that long to get enough battery to move back to a wall charge.


----------

